# IP Conflict: Router and Modem



## DeanFamily89 (Apr 16, 2011)

Good morning,

Have had this issue since yesterday and it comes at a stressful time for the family and I. Moved the modem and router into another room and hooked it all up correctly. *When connected with the router and modem together, it does not work, however with the computer and modem linked directly internet works.*

I've contacted our ISP and they told me to contact Linksys. Linksys told me to contact my ISP or pay $30 for one-time support and no guarantee it will be resolved. The DHCP, winsock, and no-proxies are enabled and *I've narrowed the problem to an IP conflict between the router and the modem.* This was confirmed by my ISP (*Road Runner*) after we entered Network and Sharing Center on Windows 7 SP1 and did a diagnostics on the adapter of question. The result was "an invalid IP address" while with router connected.

I can not access my router via 192.168.1.1 (default gateway) to examine this closer. Attempted to hard reset our *WRT160N v3 Linksys Router, *but can't confirm it worked as clearly the IP conflict still exists. I have also attempted to power cycle the *Aris Modem* with no luck either. I have also tried other computers, ranging from Vista to XP and no luck either.

*What can I do? What do I need to do? Is there nothing, is my router dead?

*Screenshots:
imgur: the simple image sharer

[posting while with router connected in a moment.]


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

do you have a model for the Aris Modem ?
would you connect to the modem and post an ipconfig /all
then lets see a ipconfig /all from the router - make sure to do a full power cycle each time - see below 



> Attempted to hard reset our WRT160N v3 Linksys Router


 how did you do that ?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> Screenshots:
> imgur: the simple image sharer
> 
> [posting while with router connected in a moment.]


Thats showing an ISP IP 

How have you connected the modem to the router ? - are you sure you have the modem in the correct port on the router - if just a modem and NOT a router - then it should be connected to the port labelled -* Internet * and make sure its *NOT* connected to one of the 4 LAN connections


----------



## DeanFamily89 (Apr 16, 2011)

Modem Model: TM502G
Router Hard Reset: Unplugging the power cable, pressing and holding the reset button for 15 seconds, releasing from reset button, re-plugging power cable. I assume that it is not working as the problem is not resolved.

Yes I've connected the modem to the router, I have it in the correct ports as the ISP suggests. Internet connectivity is true with modem and computer, internet connectivity is false with modem, router, and computer.

Results:
http://i.imgur.com/alV1L.png

I will post the Command Prompt results in 10 minutes.


----------



## DeanFamily89 (Apr 16, 2011)

And here is the "ipconfig /all" while Router is connected. It appears there is no default gateway now. Any resolution to the IP Conflict or missing Default Gateway?

http://i.imgur.com/dyV4v.png


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

that IP is supplied when it cannot find a DHCP service - 
just a recap - 
the ipconfig /all in post #1 - was when connected to the modem and everythingwas working OK on the PC - and you could gain internet access 

the ipconfig /all in post #5 - was with the modem connected to the router - internet port - and the PC to one of the LAN ports 

a power cycle carried out 

You cannot access the router configuration pages by using 


> To access the web-based utility, launch the web browser on your computer, and enter the Router’s default IP address, 192.168.1.1, in the Address field. Then, press Enter.
> A login screen will appear. (Non-Windows XP users will
> see a similar screen.) Leave the User name field blank. The first time you open the Web-based utility, use the default password admin. (You can set a new password from the
> Administration tab’s Management screen.) Click OK to continue.


what happens to the lights when you use the reset button on the back of the router and hold it in for 30seconds ?


----------



## DeanFamily89 (Apr 16, 2011)

I will test now.


----------



## DeanFamily89 (Apr 16, 2011)

All lights turn off with the exception of the power button. Here are IPCONFIG /ALL results.
http://i.imgur.com/AsRSU.png


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

> All lights turn off with the exception of the power button.


 Thats not correct I would expect all the lights to go off and then go through a test phase - different routers do different things - looking at the user manual did not help 
BUT the wireless light should be ON 
and if you connect a PC by cable to one of the LAN ports 1 to 4 - the corresponding light on the front labelled 1 to 4 should light up 

sounds like the router is faulty

you are using the reset button on the back and with the power connected holding the reset button in for approx 10secs


----------



## DeanFamily89 (Apr 16, 2011)

Okay thank you very much. I'll go to the store and buy an Linksys E1500 (coupons and etc. to reduce price to Newegg levels) in a few moments. I appreciate all the help and very quick responses, even while mine have been very delayed in between.

Thumbs up friend.


----------

